# ICUE H150i Lüfter drehen nach Neustart extrem hoch



## TomatoWarrior (6. November 2022)

Hallo, ich habe Probleme mit meinem lüftern an der Aio der pc ist jetzt gut 2 Jahre alt. Nie Probleme gehabt heute morgen, gestartet Lüfter hoch gefahren hatte ich noch nie. 
Versucht lüfterkurven einzustellen passiert nix, egal ob BIOS, Msi afterburner, Ai suite 3 lassen sich nicht steuern nix verstellt.
Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter

Prozessor i9 10900k
RAM 64gb Corsair vengeance rgb
Motherboard Asus Maximus XII Formula 
aio h150i rgb pro xt 

Vielen Dank für die kommende Hilfe


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (6. November 2022)

Die AiO bzw die Pumpe läuft aber noch, ja?


----------



## Shinna (7. November 2022)

Mal andere Header getestet?


----------



## TomatoWarrior (8. November 2022)

Problem gelöst! 

Ich hatte andere Header probiert trotzdem gleiches Problem, konnten nicht per Bios oder Programme angesteuert werden.

Die AIO Pumpe läuft auch es waren nur die Lüfter auf Maximal...

Fehler wurde behoben durch ein erzwingen eines Updates bei ICue app... obwohl neuste version vorhanden war...

Vielen Dank trotzdem, Schönen Tag noch!


----------



## J4Y84 (Montag um 23:44)

Schön, dass nen Update geholfen hat. Aber ich hatte es bei meiner 8 Jahre alten H100i: Lüfter drehen richtig hoch, temps stiegen auch bei mir. Problem war, dass eben nach gut 8 Jahren mal die Wärmeleitpaste erneuert werden musste 🫣


----------

